# Hello from south west Wales



## wild west jack (Apr 1, 2012)

New member :wave:,  This seems a good forum ?


----------



## scampa (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## wild west jack (Apr 1, 2012)

scampa said:


> Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


Thanks Scampa


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome Jack.

This is an excellent forum with some really helpfull guys on here.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 2, 2012)

wild west jack said:


> New member :wave:,  This seems a good forum ?



Hi wild west jack - what do you mean "This seems a good forum" :idea-007::idea-007: its the best in the world as far as I am concerned :hammer::hammer:   :welcome:wild west jack :goodluck::have fun::fun:


----------



## red ted (Apr 2, 2012)

*hi*



wild west jack said:


> New member :wave:,  This seems a good forum ?



Yes brill site:king:


----------



## wild west jack (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys this is my first motorhome an 8yr old Autotrail Cheyenne i got it a few days ago after wanting one (and money to get one) for years ! after tenting it for donkeys years this is luxuary on wheels to me haha. Been getting bits for it 2day fire safety, toilet -blue stuff, etc... looking to get drive away awning and winter cover next ebay ? no books for cab controls but i think ive worked them out  
Took it for a spin down the Gower yesterday to get used to hgv-ing it through the lanes no probs, gonna head west the weekend and see where we and our 2 dogs end up ! in a layby somewhere probably :scared:


----------



## robjk (Apr 2, 2012)

wild west jack said:


> Thanks guys this is my first motorhome an 8yr old Autotrail Cheyenne i got it a few days ago after wanting one (and money to get one) for years ! after tenting it for donkeys years this is luxuary on wheels to me haha. Been getting bits for it 2day fire safety, toilet -blue stuff, etc... looking to get drive away awning and winter cover next ebay ? no books for cab controls but i think ive worked them out
> Took it for a spin down the Gower yesterday to get used to hgv-ing it through the lanes no probs, gonna head west the weekend and see where we and our 2 dogs end up ! in a layby somewhere probably :scared:




Hi and welcome
If you are looking for somewhere to take your dogs try Just outside Pembrey country park great place to park up and plenty of places to walk dogs. We use it all year around.

Rob


----------



## wild west jack (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Rob we go to pembrey park & beach with the dogs quite often its a fantastic place. We are heading further west this weekend Tenby on to Pembrokeshire  and if time up to Cardigan way so staying fairly local for our first outing to get used to the motorhome .
Planning the summer to do north Wales then up to the Lake district and on up to Scotland and wander on the way back down if everything goes to plan !! a couple of years touring the uk before getting enough bottle to hit the continent :scared:


----------



## curlytail (Apr 2, 2012)

*hitting the continent*

Go for it!  Try the continet - it's great!  France is so much more motorhome friendly and people are not stood on each others shoulders as on our cramped island.  Try the Aires (see the books available from vicarious books or in French supermarkets) but don't use the ones attached to motorways.  We're trying the French Passion scheme when I return there next month - good job too as I'm on my last bottle of red!
PS Tesco vouchers for the tunnel make it good value.
Dave:boat:


----------



## wild west jack (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice dave the tesco voucher thing sounds usefull, ive got a load of airmiles too never used i hear they can be switched to tesco vouchers or other vouchers they maybe handy ?. I plan on getting abroad in my mh one day the scary unknown part of it is what im looking forward to the most !


----------



## robjk (Apr 3, 2012)

wild west jack said:


> Thanks Rob we go to pembrey park & beach with the dogs quite often its a fantastic place. We are heading further west this weekend Tenby on to Pembrokeshire  and if time up to Cardigan way so staying fairly local for our first outing to get used to the motorhome .
> Planning the summer to do north Wales then up to the Lake district and on up to Scotland and wander on the way back down if everything goes to plan !! a couple of years touring the uk before getting enough bottle to hit the continent :scared:




Do not worry about the continent it is far more welcoming than GB. We bought ours in August 2 years ago and went to Spain 3 weeks later :dance:, and my only comment is we landed at 3am and it was raining :mad1: and that was not a good idea for a first outing so we pulled into the first Aire we found and had a sleep. 9am the sun was out and set off and enjoyed every moment.

Rob :have fun:


----------



## hobbit (Apr 3, 2012)

*Welcome WWJ*

Welcome to the site,Wild West Jack.Why not try Freshwater West.Toilets,great beach for the dogs.Why not become a full member as the benefits are well worth it.The lanes down to Llangennith are a great test run but a bu**er during holiday times.


----------



## wild west jack (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks hobbit is that a carpark or a site ? sounds good either way.

I remember stopping in a layby which had a large grass verge near Manobier with parents and siblings about 30 years ago. They had an old commer van and a well used caravan all the sites around there were full so we stayed in the layby for a week it was near a beach, pub, site and a farmer used to pass early every morning with his sheep we helped him out dipping  them and he let us use a tap in the field next to our van. It was wild camping i think and the weather was great and one of the best hols i can remember. Anyway defo gonna see if its still there  to use on the way to wherever we end up this weekend .

I am going to look at full membership and get a tom tom to suss out how they work and how poi download is used etc...
I`m not sure about how and what can be run by liesure battery yet ? laptop and all other stuff the mrs and kids will want ! 
I read a thread on here about converters and the like but so many oppinions left me confused doh ! i think anything works from hook up but not off battery unless an inverter/converter ups the power from 12v to 240v ? sounds like that eats up the battery ?
any clear advise in laymans terms would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 3, 2012)

New pub stop over Wales 
I visited the white Hart pub in Llanddarog on the Cross hands to Camarthen road this weekend.

Try this Jack on the way west.



This could be added to the POI list.
The landlord Cain Coles openly welcomes customers to stay in his car park.
We stayed in the front car park opposite the church but he has a much bigger car park at the rear.
The pub has a micro brewery and they have plans to give tours later on.

The pub is an amazing place to visit with every room full of antiques and interesting items worth seeing.
This pub is family owned and run.
The meals, beer and cider is well worth sampling and you get a real warm welcome.
It's only a mile off the main duel carrageway so really handy.

We shall certainly be going back.

Have a look at the website and take the tour.

The White Hart


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 3, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> New pub stop over Wales
> I visited the white Hart pub in Llanddarog on the Cross hands to Camarthen road this weekend.



This has been in the POIs for some time - sounds like a good pub to try


----------



## wild west jack (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks mtm i know the pub but never been in a mate lives down the road from it i will defo be checking it out .


----------



## wild west jack (Apr 4, 2012)

And what does auxillary button on control panel do ?
any clear advise in laymans terms would be appreciated thanks from an absolute beginer !


----------



## wild west jack (Apr 7, 2012)

I plan on buying a TomTom XXL Classic UK ROI and Europe Sat Nav £ 89.99 from halfords saterday after a brief read up on a few is anyone familiar with it or have advice/opinion on it ?


----------

